
Why Capitalism Creates Pointless Jobs - aurelianito
http://evonomics.com/why-capitalism-creates-pointless-jobs-david-graeber/
======
chmielewski
Capitalism and Corporatism are different and competing ideologies. I think
this article would be far more effective if the author clearly defined the
difference and then did some find/replace.

